# My Weight Gain!



## lavishlaura (Apr 3, 2013)

gh my old CD's and


----------



## zbot19 (Apr 4, 2013)

Very Beautiful and Very Sexy! You look great Lavishlaura! I have to say wether it was in the 200 club or 300 club you sure know how to rock a dress and sport a very gorgeous smile! You truly look deliciously luscious! Congrats on your weight gain  Thanks for sharing with us here! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## Hydin (Apr 4, 2013)

Very impressive post , you are looking really nice mate. Your success produce motivation for many other members. Appreciating your efforts for sharing this valuable motivation with us.


----------



## computer (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh wow!!you Look so mich better now 
anyway both Pics are hot


----------



## BigFA (Apr 4, 2013)

Laura:

You look luscious at 300 lbs. Thanks for sharing. Love the way you dress to accentuate your figure, show off your heavy upper arms. I also love your fuller face with a sexy double chin. Wonderful progress in only 3 years! So hot.:wubu:


----------



## wisconfa (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful in both picts. The 300# version is definitely more voluptuous !:blush:


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow Lavishlaura, you look beautiful in both pics. I love how confident you look and dress in the 300 lbs pic.


----------



## bostonbbwluv (Apr 6, 2013)

That's one of the most dramatic comparison sets I've ever seen! Outstanding! You at 300lbs is so much more seductive! Do you love your new figure as much as all of your fans?


----------



## lavishlaura (Apr 7, 2013)

rastic! I love being f


----------



## zbot19 (Apr 7, 2013)

Very Beautiful! I love the dark hair i must admit but the blonde is so flattering too upon you! I think your sexy belly definitely decided to make an appearance once you got fat hehe and have been happy being fat! You look truly Divine and Breathtaking Laura! thanks for sharing another great picture comparison! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## runningsoft (Apr 7, 2013)

I think you look stunning with either hair color and you look simply stunning, you are so lovely!


----------



## bbwbelover (Apr 10, 2013)

You're certainly wider in the front pic too. Nice gain all round...


----------



## degek2001 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, lovely gain. Welcome to the 300 pounds club... :smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## Bigjoedo (Apr 13, 2013)

We like you being fat too!! You look amazing!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gus Dias (Apr 14, 2013)

I love see weight gain comparison photos. More, more.


----------



## lavishlaura (Apr 14, 2013)

You guys are all awesome! I will try to dig up more


----------



## Markt (Apr 17, 2013)

your thighs have plumped up to a level of awesomeness rarely achieved.


----------

